# SSH login

## Azerix

Hi

I am trying to login in to my gentoo true SSH. when is start SSH client, it asks for a user and the password.

Do i have to make users for SSH? If so,  how?

greets,

azerix

----------

## ansient

Use your username and password for that machine.

if you need to add more, try superadduser

----------

## Azerix

i dont have yet username en password of my gentoo. Actualy it a empty PC, i am planing to install gentoo. But i want to use SSH for remote access. I use livecd to boot, so the only user at this moment is livecd root. But i have to make user with a password for SSH login.

----------

## AngelM

And root doesnt work?

----------

## ansient

enter a password with passwd, and login as root

----------

## Azerix

i type as user: root

password: root

Access denided

I have to make users to be abel to login. Like handbook describes http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you want to allow other users to access your computer during the Gentoo installation (perhaps because those users are going to help you install Gentoo, or even do it for you), you need to create a user account for them and perhaps even provide them with your root password (only do that if you fully trust that user).
> 
> 

 

----------

## ansient

```
passwd
```

----------

## Azerix

what do you meen?

----------

## ansient

 *Azerix wrote:*   

>  *ansient wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> passwd
> ```
> ...

 

I mean:

```
passwd
```

----------

## Azerix

what do you meen exactly with passwd? :Confused:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ansient

maybe google knows

----------

## Azerix

No, my grandmother knew, only she was a littele bit exact then you whore. She sait make a password. So i made a root password. nd it works. My grandmother kan go sleep nowin graveyeard.  :Confused: 

----------

## ansient

...

 *ansient wrote:*   

> enter a password with passwd, and login as root

 

----------

## Azerix

i didn 't sow that, then its my foult. I read to qiukly. :Shocked: 

Excuse

----------

